# Hello everyone



## Boo Crew Production (Mar 18, 2007)

Hello everyone,

A little about me. I have recently started building pneumatic props for the home haunter as well as the Pro haunters. I started this company to combat the high cost of haunting supplies for home haunters as well as the pros. If you would like to know more about me, my props, or my business, Just ask me.

Thanks
Ken


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Ken.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

hey ya.
and welcome!
.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

We want to know more about you.

Send pics.

Welcome.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Howldy


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the madness!


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

yo


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard Boo Crew. Make yourself right at home.

If you want some good ad exposure here, why not look into our Banner Ad Program.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings Boo Crew, I'm sure you'll be a big help in the pneumatic section, looking forward to reading your ideas.


----------



## Boo Crew Production (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks Everyone for the warm welcomes. I hope I can be of some help to those interested in pneumatic props.

If I need a reference Gadget from Evilusions will vouch for me. I THINK.....LOL


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome! Nice to meet ya, and hope to someday graduate to pneumatic props! :googly: LOL Thanks in advance for your help! LOL :>


----------

